# Porn, Nuns, DirecTv



## C McB (Nov 3, 2001)

You can't buy this kind of publicity. You have to earn it.

http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/ne...1B6A4EB836B575D3862571660032D52E?OpenDocument


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Yes, but now you and I will have to pay for all of those "stolen" movies in the form of increased fees. 



Brad


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so what really happened? shared box? kids hacking?


----------



## jgrade (Aug 11, 2005)

I find it hard to believe that 7 CSR's could not get the account in order  Maybe they could have suggested they check their purchase history! Porn on Easter; even as a non-Christian I find that slightly disturbing.


----------



## C McB (Nov 3, 2001)

bsnelson said:


> Yes, but now you and I will have to pay for all of those "stolen" movies in the form of increased fees.
> 
> 
> 
> Brad


The negative PR hit will cost many times the amount of the allegedly stolen movies. The people who, as a result of this story, won't consider signing up for DTV will have a far greater impact on remaining customers.

DirecTv was incredibly stupid not to drop the charge.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

C McB said:


> The negative PR hit will cost many times the amount of the allegedly stolen movies. The people who, as a result of this story, won't consider signing up for DTV will have a far greater impact on remaining customers.
> 
> DirecTv was incredibly stupid not to drop the charge.


Absolutely.

I hope this story gets more press, so people can see what idiots are doing in charge of DirecTV.


----------



## stim (Jan 10, 2002)

C McB said:


> The negative PR hit will cost many times the amount of the allegedly stolen movies. The people who, as a result of this story, won't consider signing up for DTV will have a far greater impact on remaining customers.
> 
> DirecTv was incredibly stupid not to drop the charge.


Are you kidding? The movies don't just magically appear on the bill... They were probably ordered online or something. I don't think that the nuns did it, but they really should take a closer look at the kids. 

This is not a huge negative PR hit... Most people aren't going to make their decision on TV service over some article in a news paper that 99% of the country doesn't read. Even if it was in a real news paper or a popular news channel I don't think that it would have any effect...


----------



## C McB (Nov 3, 2001)

stim said:


> Are you kidding? The movies don't just magically appear on the bill... They were probably ordered online or something. I don't think that the nuns did it, but they really should take a closer look at the kids.
> 
> This is not a huge negative PR hit... Most people aren't going to make their decision on TV service over some article in a news paper that 99% of the country doesn't read. Even if it was in a real news paper or a popular news channel I don't think that it would have any effect...


You don't know much about PR.


----------



## Larus (Nov 15, 2001)

> Even if it was in a real news paper or a popular news channel I don't think that it would have any effect...


As a long time resident of St Louis and a daily reader of the St Louis Post Dispatch, I would have to take strong exception to your comment that it is not a "real newspaper". It may not be the NY Times or the WSJ, but is a good newspaper with a long and prestigious history.


----------

